# Rare pre war 1930’s complete original Model D (1936) Hiawatha bike



## tomsjack (Feb 6, 2021)

Rare pre war 1930’s complete original Model D (1936) Hiawatha bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-pre-war-1930-s-complete-original-Model-D-1936-Hiawatha-bike/154321550366?


----------

